# garbage belly hoping to change his ways.



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

As the title says, I need to change my eating habits. First step is tomorrow. I am taking part in an organized 42 mile ride and would like some tips on what to eat before hand. There will be a stop with drinks and foods approximately half way so I am just worried about the beginning. 

So what would be good to eat in the morning? I am a little nervous since my longest ride to date is 32 miles, wish me luck.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like you may have already done your ride, but I'll share what works for me; 

Two packs of low-sugar instant Oatmeal, 1 piece Toast with Peanut Butter . I try to eat this at least 90 minutes before I am on the bike. I'll usually have a couple cups of Coffee, and drink some water well before the ride. Before large Epic type rides, I will begin focused hydration a couple days before the ride. Upon arriving at the trail head, I'll eat a GU about 5 minutes before getting on the bike. This is to top off the Glycogen stores right before the ride, again sipping water. During the ride, I drink water early and often, but with my fitness level I do not drink as much as I used to. After about 45 minutes of riding continuously, I may have another GU, or perhaps a Stinger Waffle. After the one-hour mark or so in high heat, I drink Accelerade slowly, not just water. Here in So-Cal, I ride on super high temps all the time. Water alone is simply not enough after an hour or so of intense sweating. The Accelerade does the trick for me, and does not sour my stomach. 

On longer rides, I try to ingest around 250 calories per hour, being sure to stay hydrated, mixing both Water and my other drink of choice as mentioned. I will often take a Banana and a PB&J sandwich on all-day rides, along with the other items. Your may be thinking this guy eats a lot. I count all my calories, and have lost 55 lbs, and am now in very good shape. On ride days like today, I can eat a ton of food, and still drop weight. Hope this helps someone.


----------

